# DA 7700 compatible with 10spd??



## alejoint (May 2, 2009)

i currently use a ultegra 6600 rd .it has worked fine but a friend just offer to give me as a gift his DA7700 rd so i was wondering 2 things:
- will the DA7700 work with my 105 10spd shifters?? (i use a 12-25 and a 12-27 10spd cassette) 
- should i do the change or is better to stay with the ultegra??
both are in the same condition (used)


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

yeah the 7700 rear der will shift the 10 no prob


----------

